
The Beale Treasure Ciphers - eindiran
https://simonsingh.net/media/articles/maths-and-science/the-beale-treasure-ciphers/
======
eindiran
The Wikipedia page is quite informative, particularly the section on their
authenticity:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beale_ciphers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beale_ciphers)

